# Day Time Swords That Was Easy



## Adrenaline

Went out this morning out of Matagorda, Tx. 2 for 2 Day time swords.


----------



## spectackler1

Nice Catch! Hard to beat 50 Gallons!


----------



## D.L.

Badazz! On a flats boat no less...


----------



## bluewaterexplorer

That is awesome!


----------



## Jungle_Jim

if a post ever deserved some green this is the one!

Jim


----------



## dustym

Boom! Loving the bay boat and rod holder straps! Awesome post and congrats on your swords


----------



## coastman

Awesome man!


----------



## ML56

Bet you got some sideways looks at the harbor. Outstanding!-Mike


----------



## Jolly Roger

very cool


----------



## spectackler1

LOL! Reminds me of an old AC/DC song..... "I've got big B*lls!"


----------



## cadjockey

That's really cool. I guess this means you didn't get that memo that said you need at least a 36ft boat with 600mi of range and a $10k+ sounder that makes bird noises to go catch swords.


----------



## snapperlicious

Nice job Michael! Pretty hard to beat a day like that in a bay boat. Well I guess it's a cat though lol.


----------



## Adrenaline

That was easy


----------



## saltaholic

Dude!!

Yall are some beast!!!!!


Make sure Donnie Tran sees this


----------



## Adrenaline

I sent him a pic. For some reason the power pole wouldn't touch.


----------



## Gas Can

speechless


----------



## saltaholic

HaHAHA!!

That's awesome!

If I ever sell my Parker a Tran is definitely next!

Congrats again bro, see you in Matty



Adrenaline said:


> I sent him a pic. For some reason the power pole wouldn't touch.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Adrenaline said:


> That was easy


like catching catfish..... is this where this is going?


----------



## Adrenaline

Easier


----------



## CHA CHING

Cool Mike. Now show them the monster saw you caught out of the TransCat.


----------



## Adrenaline

More Tran Photos


----------



## Adrenaline

A Few More


----------



## saltwater4life

That's awesome! What's next?! Someone gonna strap a LP to a kayak and land a sword on that?!


----------



## Adrenaline

Good Idea!! That's Next...


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

Awesome job. Sweet boat.


----------



## Bilat Lures

Kubecka boys don't count!

Kidding brother, you guys kill it in the Tran Boats. I'm missing the Watermelon Funk about now.

Right on guys...right on! 

Brian


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing

Respects for certain in the bay boat with the bluewater slams and a gladiator to boot. 

Good yob fellows,

D


----------



## angler_joe

Nicely Done! That's funny right there!! :cheers:


----------



## nelson6500

Love it, good job guys


----------



## pomakai

All I can say is WOW !


----------



## luna sea II

Awesome!


----------



## Tropical Maniac

Bonus Mike! That is awesome!


----------



## Blue N' Brew

Way to go mike! Wish I was with you!


----------



## danmanfish

thats crazy in a bay boat.. how far were you out? sounds like a blast on a nice day..


----------



## Hotrod

Good jobs guys. Where do you ice down all that fish?


----------



## Savage Rods

Dang nice


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*WOW*

Totally Speechless. I mean, go out to the Sword Grounds in a Bay Rig on 40-50 gallons of fuel and Tag Some swords..Wow..


----------



## jstark

Mike, you are one crazy dude. Way to go. Y'all should see how he cleans the deck!


----------



## Chase This!

Nice!!! That is crazy cool. Sure would be a pucker factor. I'd be nervous **** that t-storm would pop up. Nice fish.



cadjockey said:


> a $10k+ sounder that makes bird noises to go catch swords.


LOL. 3kw


----------



## [email protected]

That's awesome! Great pics too!

Email a couple of those pics to me if you would. [email protected]


----------



## captaindorman

You the man!


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Awesome!!!*

THat is pretty **** cool thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## outtotrout09

Not many bay boats that have sword blood on the deck!! You done real good!!


----------



## mtaswt

and to think that swords were outta my range........need to buddy boat! lol


----------



## Run-N-Gun

This is awesome and crazy on so many levels, but with Michael nothing surprises me anymore!

Nice job and congrats cuz! Keep it up


----------



## Seein' Spots

Wow this is awesome! Congrats on the swords!


----------



## Wompam

Awesome


----------



## Charlietunakiller

Awesome!
What kind of boat? And how far?
You are one crazy dude!:brew:


----------



## prokat

That's a good plug for the boat you r in, they should pay u for that!!!


----------



## Blue N' Brew

Its a transport and they take good care of him!


----------



## fender bender

Great post!


----------



## Cabollero

Awesome post, coolest thing I've seen in a while. But does this mean swordfishing posts will now be relegated to the general fishing forum?


----------



## bkb7777

That's awesome! Great post!


----------



## rsparker67

Ive taken my 23 shoalwater cat out pretty far but never thought the sword grounds would be possible... thats bad arse!


----------



## Adrenaline

https://www.dropbox.com/s/q985uf6xk43hu1f/P9240105.MOV


----------



## buzzard bill

*Outstanding*

Wow - pretty impressive. Guess I need to rethink what my next boat's gonna be . . .


----------



## whos your daddy

Nice work Mike. The price of y'all's team in the 2014 Texas King of the Deep swordfish/deep drop tournament Calcutta just went up!


----------



## wacker

Way to go Man!! very cool.:work:


----------



## DRILHER

That is an insane way to catch a nice size Sword. Congrats


----------



## O'Fish'All Business

This is by far one of the best posts of the year! I keep telling my dad that we need to take our boat out there and do that- and y'all have proven that you don't need a huge boat. That's absolutely awesome that y'all got out there and GOT TIGHT! Green to you! Congrats

Dillon


----------



## Law Dog

That is awesome! Great Post.....


----------



## Southtx

Good catch Mike....


----------



## Adrenaline

Sword underwater


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

Awesome pic.


----------



## rooney

Nice catch! BIG balls.


----------



## Adrenaline

Official now


----------



## hoogenda

*awesome*

Great catch and congrats!


----------



## FishRisk

OP -

Good for you, nice (crazy) trip. Be careful out there....


----------



## Absolut

Awesome! Congrats on the catch, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Charlietunakiller

Congrats!!!


----------



## Disco Lady

That's awesome bro! Glad you got tight sucka!!

DL


----------



## hardcore

good captain + good boat= good fish 

when did yall start doing shallow water sword fishing trip ?


----------



## Adrenaline

Whenever someone's ready


----------



## topwatrout

That's awesome congrats


----------



## Nauti Chef

*Now that's a fishing story !!!!!*

Sweet, I guess it's time to sell the '28 and pick up a flats rig...........
*Great Fish, Great video !!! :texasflag*


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman

Sorry to revive an old thread, but I just saw this. Awesome fish from a flats boat!


----------



## Joshua Joseph

Glad you did. That is awesome stuff right there!


----------



## mredman1

*25 gallons per sword*

Incredible!

Mike


----------



## Klesak1

**** and I thought my 77-80 gallons for swords was a steal!


----------



## matthewsart

Congrats on your awesome catch!


----------



## CamoWhaler

Way to get it done in a bay boat!


----------



## Lippy

Absolutely amazing. Congrats!!


----------



## BlueSea

So maybe this is the answer to the sword in the surf...........................
nice catch!!!!


----------



## JFolm

Very cool!


----------



## were bit

Great job all it takes is money


----------



## were bit

On a real rod and reel .....great to see sport fisherman out there


----------

